# TTOC EvenTT 12 HMC Gaydon - July 08th 2012



## TT Law

All,

Please note the date for your diaries.

We will be holding the National EvenTT at the Heritage Motor Centre Gaydon next year and as plans progress we will share them with you.

As this year a cruise will be available for those interested on the Saturday and this will be around the Cotswolds.

Just searching for the hotel for the night before.

Steve

TTOC Events Secretary


----------



## A3DFU

Excellent Steve [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## davelincs

Good choice Steve


----------



## malstt

Bit of a journey but looks a great venue, looking forward to it already.


----------



## j8keith

Made a note of the date its my birthday (again) :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

j8keith said:


> Made a note of the date its my birthday (again) :roll:


Isn't that date always your birthday ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith

wallsendmag said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Made a note of the date its my birthday (again) :roll:
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that date always your birthday ? :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

Wish I was clever like you, but then I don't have " the shoes " :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT_RS

Excellent Choice, Looking Forward to it already [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Stu


----------



## malstt

Hope this doesnt clash with goodwood or the british grand prix. :?


----------



## davelincs

its the same weekend as the gp


----------



## A3DFU

davelincs said:


> its the same weekend as the gp


You can always bring your telly along :wink:


----------



## jontymo

davelincs said:


> its the same weekend as the gp


GP's on the 15th next year [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## barton TT

jontymo said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> its the same weekend as the gp
> 
> 
> 
> GP's on the 15th next year [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

Its showing the 8th.
http://www.silverstone.co.uk/events/201 ... rand-Prix/


----------



## j8keith

Its a great venue but Bicester Shopping Village is about 20 minutes away down the M40, who is going to look after the credit & debit cards when the gathered ladies find out. :?: It could prove to be a very expensive weekend.


----------



## Redscouse

We will have to make sure Gaydon has SKY then :lol: :lol:

Paul


----------



## Nem

barton TT said:


> jontymo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> 
> its the same weekend as the gp
> 
> 
> 
> GP's on the 15th next year [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its showing the 8th.
> http://www.silverstone.co.uk/events/201 ... rand-Prix/
Click to expand...

Wonderful! - When we checked two weeks ago it was for the 15th and listed on their site as such. They now have this at the botom of the page:



> *Please note that the dates have changed for this event and are still provisional and subject to change by FOM. All tickets are still valid for the day/s you have purchased.


----------



## A3DFU

who'll be interested in the GP if something as important as EvenTT12 is at Gaydon [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## TT Law

I am not too worried about the GP to be honest.

We will ensure that we have it on a telly somewhere for those who wnat to watch.

The only other date we had a choice on clashed with Goodwood so you cant win really!

Steve


----------



## malstt

Goodwood is normally the week before the gp, would be willing to miss the grandprix for the eventt [smiley=bigcry.gif] but not goodwood.


----------



## davelincs

A3DFU said:


> who'll be interested in the GP if something as important as EvenTT12 is at Gaydon [smiley=gossip.gif]


Well Dani, the obvious answer is, not me :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

davelincs said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> who'll be interested in the GP if something as important as EvenTT12 is at Gaydon [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Well Dani, the obvious answer is, not me :lol:
Click to expand...

A man after my own heart, Dave [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Gone

A good choice, easy access, central - relatively - plenty of parking on site and some interesting non-TT stuff. I'll be there, GP or not. That's what wifi-enabled tellies are for


----------



## peter-ss

Excellent.

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Amaranth

May I come, I'm not far from Gaydon actually?

Aly


----------



## A3DFU

Amaranth said:


> May I come, I'm not far from Gaydon actually?
> 
> Aly


Absolutely [smiley=dude.gif]

See you at Gaydon


----------



## Abbe

It's a long way from Cov too. I may have to use 6th gear!


----------



## A3DFU

Or even Top Gear? :wink:

Welcome to the club!


----------



## davelincs

A3DFU said:


> Or even Top Gear? :wink:
> 
> Welcome to the club!


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Abbe

Thanks folks. Looking forward to the event already and its almost a year away. Must try out one of the local meets before then and get to know a few like-minded TT obsessed people.


----------



## ttvic

Sorry but this will be the be the 3rd time we have gone to Gaydon in the last few years a better chose than some of your recent locations but for those who have been in the club since the start it starting to get a bit boring.
PS Hotel accommodation could be a bit of a struggle with GP going on the same weekend but I am sure you have given this due consideration.


----------



## Nem

Last time we were there was now 6 years ago, so going back really isn't that big a deal. Time flies 

Also with regard the hotel we have it covered thankfully. With us getting in nice and early again we've beaten the gp rush and got rooms reserved.

Nick


----------



## ttvic

Was it six years ago yes 2005 and 2006 
How about coming back to Brooklands for 2013
Let us in to where the AGM Hotel will be so we can beat the rush, that the main reason I did not attend this year as when I went to book the Hotel it was full.


----------



## TT Law

ttvic said:


> Was it six years ago yes 2005 and 2006
> How about coming back to Brooklands for 2013
> Let us in to where the AGM Hotel will be so we can beat the rush, that the main reason I did not attend this year as when I went to book the Hotel it was full.


Hi Vic,

I am just finalising the hotel and it will be available to book on the TTOC website soon.

Steve


----------



## audimad

Can you tell us what is the name of the hotel now if that is ok?


----------



## TT Law

audimad said:


> Can you tell us what is the name of the hotel now if that is ok?


Have patience. Its nearly a year away and if people start booking direct our negotiated rate may go up!

Steve


----------



## audimad

TT Law said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us what is the name of the hotel now if that is ok?
> 
> 
> 
> Have patience. Its nearly a year away and if people start booking direct our negotiated rate may go up!
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Can you say then if it is a Premier Inn or a Travel Lodge?


----------



## A3DFU

audimad said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us what is the name of the hotel now if that is ok?
> 
> 
> 
> Have patience. Its nearly a year away and if people start booking direct our negotiated rate may go up!
> 
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you say then if it is a Premier Inn or a Travel Lodge?
Click to expand...

Shhhhh, patience young Jedi :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

audimad said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us what is the name of the hotel now if that is ok?
> 
> 
> 
> Have patience. Its nearly a year away and if people start booking direct our negotiated rate may go up!
> 
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you say then if it is a Premier Inn or a Travel Lodge?
Click to expand...

Shhhhh, patience young Jedi :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Here you go Jeff HERE


----------



## TT Law

audimad said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us what is the name of the hotel now if that is ok?
> 
> 
> 
> Have patience. Its nearly a year away and if people start booking direct our negotiated rate may go up!
> 
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you say then if it is a Premier Inn or a Travel Lodge?
Click to expand...

NO


----------



## TT Law

audimad said:


> Can you tell us what is the name of the hotel now if that is ok?


Hilton Warwick

Steve


----------



## audimad

TT Law said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell us what is the name of the hotel now if that is ok?
> 
> 
> 
> Hilton Warwick
> 
> Steve
Click to expand...

Cherie and i have stayed at this hotel before, it is very nice.


----------



## blackers

Looking forward to this 

We have never been to HMC Gaydon, so a new experience for us.

Thanks for organising this so early Steve [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## blackers

wallsendmag said:


> Here you go Jeff HERE


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

so not a Premier Inn or Travel Lodge then Andrew?


----------



## Wallsendmag

blackers said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Jeff HERE
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> so not a Premier Inn or Travel Lodge then Andrew?
Click to expand...

Going a bit up market next year can you organise the cruise ??


----------



## blackers

wallsendmag said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Jeff HERE
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> so not a Premier Inn or Travel Lodge then Andrew?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Going a bit up market next year can you organise the cruise ??
Click to expand...

Be more than happy to 

I will start a new thread


----------



## RICHJWALL

Hi all.

Looking forward to it already.  
I live on the door step of Gaydon but have never been! 

It will however, seem odd not having the long drive.   

ATB Richard


----------



## A3DFU

RICHJWALL said:


> It will however, seem odd not having the long drive.


You could always come up here and then convoy down? :wink:


----------



## senwar

As I'm rejoining the fold, think I'll pop along to this and see how much things have changed/growm since I went last time (2004 I think?)!


----------



## A3DFU

senwar said:


> As I'm rejoining the fold, think I'll pop along to this and see how much things have changed/growm since I went last time (2004 I think?)!


ExcelenTT Paul [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

So are you up for a curry then?  
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=247064


----------



## senwar

A3DFU said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm rejoining the fold, think I'll pop along to this and see how much things have changed/growm since I went last time (2004 I think?)!
> 
> 
> 
> ExcelenTT Paul [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
> 
> So are you up for a curry then?
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=247064
Click to expand...

Do you know Dani - I have been on the forum less frequent over the past couple of years but only in off topic and other marques but when I started looking around again properly last week, it was the first thing I looked for. lol

And frustratingly its when I'm away for my regular Manchester December weekend! Damn. In Manchester 9-11 December for a gig, football and other shenanigans.

Will DEFINITELY get along to one of these - and certainly when I've got the motor!


----------



## A3DFU

senwar said:


> when I started looking around again properly last week, it was the first thing I looked for. lol
> 
> Will DEFINITELY get along to one of these - and certainly when I've got the motor!


Sounds great Paul!!!! Looking fw to meeting you again ,,,,, oh those Bee Hive meets ,,,,, must do them again 

Enjoy your weekend out in M'Cr


----------



## WashyTT

This sounds like will be a good meet it only 1 junction up motorway for me


----------



## Redtoy

Is this event ' just a turn up ' or do you need names for numbers etc?


----------



## Wallsendmag

TTOYT said:


> Is this event ' just a turn up ' or do you need names for numbers etc?


We'll be selling tickets closer to the time , if you want to stay over though best to reserve a room on the ttoc site.


----------



## ades tt 180

will deffo be going to this, my first meet!...looking forward to it...how much are the tickets? are there limited amounts?


----------



## Wallsendmag

ades tt 180 said:


> will deffo be going to this, my first meet!...looking forward to it...how much are the tickets? are there limited amounts?


The tickers will be on sale shortly no limit to numbers the more the merrier

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU

Wallsendmag said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> will deffo be going to this, my first meet!...looking forward to it...how much are the tickets? are there limited amounts?
> 
> 
> 
> The tickers will be on sale shortly no limit to numbers the more the merrier
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yes! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Poole Audi

Hey guys,

Sadly I can't make it to the event this year - I have a good excuse as I'm getting married the day before, but I'm sure I'll see most of you the week before at TT on the Quay!

However, at ADI in Swindon last year, some of you said that you would like some unusual prizes to auction off and I am a man of my word...

I have got you one of the Audi Bird structures. It goes under the wheel of a car and the bird 'hovers' over the bonnet. They were specially commissioned by Audi, there were only 180 made and many have already been destroyed.

Nearer the time, I'll also have an large 3D acrylic design piece.

Let me know who wants to collect these.


----------



## Nem

That's fantastic 

We'll arrange who can be along to collect them, possibly Mervyn?

Nick


----------



## senwar

senwar said:


> As I'm rejoining the fold, think I'll pop along to this and see how much things have changed/growm since I went last time (2004 I think?)!


Ah damn.

One of my best mates is having his young un christened this day so I can't make it.

Aagh!


----------



## RICHJWALL

Hi all,

Tickets ordered, looking forward to the event.

ATB Richard 8) 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Just booked my tickets


----------



## malstt

Me too. 8)


----------



## Redtoy

Dani, don't know where your planning the cruise around the Cotswolds, but im pretty sure the Air Tattoo is the same weekend at Fairford??, so anywhere close to that will be very busy on the roads !

Any idea when we should start receiving the tickets?

Gary.


----------



## Wallsendmag

TTOYT said:


> Dani, don't know where your planning the cruise around the Cotswolds, but im pretty sure the Air Tattoo is the same weekend at Fairford??, so anywhere close to that will be very busy on the roads !
> 
> Any idea when we should start receiving the tickets?
> 
> Gary.


It is indeed lots of road closures and diversions.


----------



## A3DFU

TTOYT said:


> Dani, im pretty sure the Air Tattoo is the same weekend at Fairford??,
> 
> Gary.


Darn, am I missing it yet again?


----------



## ianboom

Probably a daft question, but how do we book tickets??


----------



## Wallsendmag

www.ttoc.co.uk/shop the tickets are in the events section


----------



## VSPURS

Booked!


----------



## Wallsendmag

VSPURS said:


> Booked!


 [smiley=dude.gif] 
Anyone else fancy their chances of winning an ipad 2 ?


----------



## A3DFU

I would be but committee isn't allowed to take part [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## NJBTT

Evening

Hotel booked, tickets paid for!!!

Roll on July!!!

All the best

Nigel


----------



## j8keith

NJBTT said:


> Evening
> 
> Hotel booked, tickets paid for!!!
> 
> Roll on July!!!
> 
> All the best
> 
> Nigel


Hi Nigel, will it be a Sedgemoor Services meet up ?


----------



## tonksy26

When is the closing deadline ? Also is there still room in the hotel ?


----------



## audimad

tonksy26 said:


> When is the closing deadline ? Also is there still room in the hotel ?


I have cancelled my room so there should be at least one.


----------



## Wallsendmag

tonksy26 said:


> When is the closing deadline ? Also is there still room in the hotel ?


Yes the deadline is one month prior to the evenTT , or when we sell all the rooms.


----------



## NJBTT

Hi Keith

Sedgemoor is a possible but maybe closer to Plymouth if there are more Devon and Cornwall cruisers???

Speak soon mate

Nigel


----------



## londonblade

Just booked my 2+2 tickets!! 

After a rain-and-grey-sky-Goodwood on Sunday, I hope the summer has arrived before July :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

londonblade said:


> I hope the summer has arrived before July :lol:


Haven't you heard: it's been cancelled this year :roll:


----------



## barton TT

Just booked ticket.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Great I think this year is going to be bigger than ever

Ps I paid for our tickets yesterday when I bought a number plate surround


----------



## malstt

Hope i get a car sorted or i wont be going.


----------



## Wallsendmag

malstt said:


> Hope i get a car sorted or i wont be going.


Sure I know someone with a spare TT you could borrow


----------



## Templar

Just for information guys.
If there are folk struggling for accommodation, there is the holiday inn, right on juct 11 banbury.
No more than 20 mins from Gaydon.
Easy peasy. ;-)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Templar said:


> Just for information guys.
> If there are folk struggling for accommodation, there is the holiday inn, right on juct 11 banbury.
> No more than 20 mins from Gaydon.
> Easy peasy. ;-)


We still have plenty of rooms left , we blocked booked plenty


----------



## A3DFU

Templar said:


> Just for information guys.
> If there are folk struggling for accommodation, there is the holiday inn, right on juct 11 banbury.
> No more than 20 mins from Gaydon.
> Easy peasy. ;-)


That's booked out for the 7th/8th July since some time


----------



## Templar

A3DFU said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for information guys.
> If there are folk struggling for accommodation, there is the holiday inn, right on juct 11 banbury.
> No more than 20 mins from Gaydon.
> Easy peasy. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> That's booked out for the 7th/8th July since some time
Click to expand...

Haven't checked, but is the 7/8th Silverstone weekend, that would explain the reason it could be fully booked.
Being quite familiar round those parts, thought it could have been an option.. ahh well worth a shout.
On another note, will all ttoc members who attend the Gaydon meet be parked all together in the same area of the site ?
Simple question it may seem, but I haven't been to one before 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Templar said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Templar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for information guys.
> If there are folk struggling for accommodation, there is the holiday inn, right on juct 11 banbury.
> No more than 20 mins from Gaydon.
> Easy peasy. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> That's booked out for the 7th/8th July since some time
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Haven't checked, but is the 7/8th Silverstone weekend, that would explain the reason it could be fully booked.
> Being quite familiar round those parts, thought it could have been an option.. ahh well worth a shout.
> On another note, will all ttoc members who attend the Gaydon meet be parked all together in the same area of the site ?
> Simple question it may seem, but I haven't been to one before 8)
Click to expand...

Yes is the simple answer


----------



## Templar

Yes is the simple answer [/quote]

Excellent. Will have my tickets on order pending the go ahead on the work front ;-)


----------



## Zebedee

Hi all,

Tickets bought and new mug ordered!!

Looking forward to seeing everyone!!

Lin and Darren


----------



## j8keith

Zebedee said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Tickets bought and new mug ordered!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone!!
> 
> Lin and Darren


When do you plan to drive up ? we getting a small convoy together from the South West.
Keith


----------



## Wallsendmag

All the regional cruises will be a announced early next month


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Keith,

Spoke to Stuart on Sunday, we are going up on the Saturday and staying over, so he is arranging a cruise up, we will definately be tagging on the end of it!!

We will see you at Poole for TT's on the quay!!

Looking forward to seeing you!

Lin and Darren x


----------



## j8keith

Zebedee said:


> Hi Keith,
> 
> Spoke to Stuart on Sunday, we are going up on the Saturday and staying over, so he is arranging a cruise up, we will definately be tagging on the end of it!!
> 
> We will see you at Poole for TT's on the quay!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you!
> 
> Lin and Darren x


Yes we can sort out the arrangements with Stuart at the "Quay Event", I know Nigel & Michelle will be coming up from Cornwall and staying over the same as us.
See you in Poole.
Keith.


----------



## TT K8

j8keith said:


> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Keith,
> 
> Spoke to Stuart on Sunday, we are going up on the Saturday and staying over, so he is arranging a cruise up, we will definately be tagging on the end of it!!
> 
> We will see you at Poole for TT's on the quay!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you!
> 
> Lin and Darren x
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we can sort out the arrangements with Stuart at the "Quay Event", I know Nigel & Michelle will be coming up from Cornwall and staying over the same as us.
> See you in Poole.
> Keith.
Click to expand...

Hi Keith and Lin - we'll be going up as well, probably on the Saturday also, so looks like we'll have a decent cruise. What time are we thinking of, as I need to post details of the Bristol-Gaydon cruise this weekend for any other that want to tag along?


----------



## j8keith

TT K8 said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zebedee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Keith,
> 
> Spoke to Stuart on Sunday, we are going up on the Saturday and staying over, so he is arranging a cruise up, we will definately be tagging on the end of it!!
> 
> We will see you at Poole for TT's on the quay!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you!
> 
> Lin and Darren x
> 
> 
> 
> Yes we can sort out the arrangements with Stuart at the "Quay Event", I know Nigel & Michelle will be coming up from Cornwall and staying over the same as us.
> See you in Poole.
> Keith.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Keith and Lin - we'll be going up as well, probably on the Saturday also, so looks like we'll have a decent cruise. What time are we thinking of, as I need to post details of the Bristol-Gaydon cruise this weekend for any other that want to tag along?
Click to expand...

Hi Kate, Nigel & Michelle are in the States at the moment so I won't be able to find out when they plan to leave, I think they've another week or so away.


----------



## A3DFU

Wallsendmag said:


> All the regional cruises will be a announced early next month


Including the EvenTTs Cruise around the Cotswolds; so it would be good if as many Reps as possible (including their "followers") would be part of that cruise to the EvenTTs hotel


----------



## Phil_RS

Is there a deadline for tickets for the actual event (I.e. without he hotel)?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Phil_RS said:


> Is there a deadline for tickets for the actual event (I.e. without he hotel)?


To pre order its 5th July after that its pay at the gate.


----------



## guzzi

Tickets and hotel booked , cheers Norman.


----------



## Guzi

another guzzi in the UK? :lol:


----------



## TT K8

guzzi said:


> Tickets and hotel booked , cheers Norman.


Hi Norm - wanna cruise up together on the Saturday?


----------



## guzzi

Hi Kate for sure, let me know what time , im just off the M5


----------



## ajayp

Probably silly question but will ask anyway.

Is this event open to only TTOC members?


----------



## Wallsendmag

ajayp said:


> Probably silly question but will ask anyway.
> 
> Is this event open to only TTOC members?


Yes £10 per person , members only pay £5


----------



## jonah

senwar said:


> As I'm rejoining the fold, think I'll pop along to this and see how much things have changed/growm since I went last time (2004 I think?)!


Ditto


----------



## A3DFU

jonah said:


> senwar said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm rejoining the fold, think I'll pop along to this and see how much things have changed/growm since I went last time (2004 I think?)!
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto
Click to expand...

So you'll be back on board too Rob? Mega!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Check out this link and pop along in July  

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=278764


----------



## NJBTT

Hi Keith and Lin - we'll be going up as well, probably on the Saturday also, so looks like we'll have a decent cruise. What time are we thinking of, as I need to post details of the Bristol-Gaydon cruise this weekend for any other that want to tag along?[/quote]

Hi Kate, Nigel & Michelle are in the States at the moment so I won't be able to find out when they plan to leave, I think they've another week or so away.[/quote]

Hi Keith

We will time ourselves from home to meet you and Penny and the other cruisers at Sedgemoor or wherever we decide to meet up

Speak soon

Nigel


----------



## Zebedee

Hi Nigel,

We are discussing the cruise up to Gaydon on the Saturday when we are in Poole on 29th June with Stuart.

We are open to anytime and meet any place what ever suits anyone else!

Looking forward to seeing you soon!

Lin and Darren


----------



## j8keith

NJBTT said:


> Hi Keith and Lin - we'll be going up as well, probably on the Saturday also, so looks like we'll have a decent cruise. What time are we thinking of, as I need to post details of the Bristol-Gaydon cruise this weekend for any other that want to tag along?


Hi Kate, Nigel & Michelle are in the States at the moment so I won't be able to find out when they plan to leave, I think they've another week or so away.[/quote]

Hi Keith

We will time ourselves from home to meet you and Penny and the other cruisers at Sedgemoor or wherever we decide to meet up

Speak soon

Nigel[/quote]
Hi Nigel & Michelle, hope the holiday is going OK, we've plenty of time for a natter on the phone when you get back to arrange a meet up. Keith


----------



## NJBTT

Hi Lin, Darren, Keith, Penny........

That sounds cool. I await the final plan after you've all met up at Poole.

All the best

Nigel


----------



## paulc1

just bought my tickets for gaydon , can't wait thats all i can say


----------



## A3DFU

Marvellous


----------



## poor1

Does anyone want the single room I have booked at the price(£85.00) I paid for it?

For more details please have a look at the forum ' Marketplace'


----------



## forest

Tickets booked, finally coming along to the bash :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

forest said:


> Tickets booked, finally coming along to the bash :wink:


Fancy putting the car in the "every model" display


----------



## forest

Wallsendmag said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets booked, finally coming along to the bash :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy putting the car in the "every model" display
Click to expand...

I've had a glass of vino, what does that mean? :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

forest said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets booked, finally coming along to the bash :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy putting the car in the "every model" display
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've had a glass of vino, what does that mean? :wink:
Click to expand...

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=279583


----------



## VSPURS

When should the tickets arrive?


----------



## Wallsendmag

VSPURS said:


> When should the tickets arrive?


Plan is to email them out later this week :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Wallsendmag said:


> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> When should the tickets arrive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan is to email them out later this week :wink:
Click to expand...

Email but I have no printer I will just get mine from you on the Saturday night mate


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VSPURS said:
> 
> 
> 
> When should the tickets arrive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan is to email them out later this week :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Email but I have no printer I will just get mine from you on the Saturday night mate
Click to expand...

Thats fine And, if anyone else has printer problems can they please let me know.


----------



## forest

Wallsendmag said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets booked, finally coming along to the bash :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy putting the car in the "every model" display
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=279583
Click to expand...

You can put me down if you like, I'll post a pic in the thread in the next couple of days

Iain


----------



## Wallsendmag

forest said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forest said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tickets booked, finally coming along to the bash :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Fancy putting the car in the "every model" display
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=279583
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can put me down if you like, I'll post a pic in the thread in the next couple of days
> 
> Iain
Click to expand...

Great stuff Just one question what model is it?


----------



## forest

It's in my sig, 225 TTR


----------



## Abbe

Hi guys,
Quick question. As I'm not sure yet if I can make the Event on 8th I was thinking of just turning up and paying at the gate. Will I still be able to park up with the rest of the members if I've not pre-booked?
Never been to an Event before so not sure what happens. :? 
Cheers, 
Abbe


----------



## Wallsendmag

Abbe said:


> Hi guys,
> Quick question. As I'm not sure yet if I can make the Event on 8th I was thinking of just turning up and paying at the gate. Will I still be able to park up with the rest of the members if I've not pre-booked?
> Never been to an Event before so not sure what happens. :?
> Cheers,
> Abbe


Yes you can pay on the day and park with everyone else


----------



## tonksy26

Think I will be coming to this now. Birthday on the Saturday so gf is looking to book a hotel for us so we can go on the Sunday, should be a good day and drive down as I'll be getting my stage 2 on the Saturday


----------



## A3DFU

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

Remember if you pay on the day you miss out on the chance of winning an ipad2


----------



## phodge

If anyone is coming up the M40, get your name on the list... 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=279002


----------



## Templar

Tickets received and looking forward to my first TT bash.

Is it neccessary to print off the tickets or can you just show the the gatehouse the PDF of the ticket on your phone ?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Templar said:


> Tickets received and looking forward to my first TT bash.
> 
> Is it neccessary to print off the tickets or can you just show the the gatehouse the PDF of the ticket on your phone ?


Please print of the ticket, we'll need to collect them .


----------



## peter-ss

I've just ordered my tickets (plus a pair of numberplate surrounds).


----------



## bigsyd

Sad I know  sat here in the car and was about to start the big clean :roll: ok spruce up  ready for Sunday and it has just started raining hard( that will be bloody Andy and his rain dance :lol: he must be panicking from last year :lol: :lol: :lol:   ) ah well there is always tomorrow


----------



## YELLOW_TT

The pressure starting to mount is it mate to be honest I was hoping for rain on the way to GAYDON so I could just give yellow a quick wipe with an oily rag when I got there :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Also hear the legend that is Davidg might be making a return


----------



## phope

At the club stand at EvenTT12 this weekend, we'll have full VAGCOM software available to use on members cars.

Diagnostic reports, clearing faults, setting options like central locking, lights, etc - we'll do what we can!!


----------



## Redtoy

bigsyd said:


> Sad I know  sat here in the car and was about to start the big clean :roll: ok spruce up  ready for Sunday and it has just started raining hard( that will be bloody Andy and his rain dance :lol: he must be panicking from last year :lol: :lol: :lol:   ) ah well there is always tomorrow


Mine was sat in Bristol Airport car park all last week when we returned it looked like half of the Sahara had been dumped on it, so if we dont get a decent day before Sunday i'll be in desert camouflage :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Up to now..im going to be there..
Steve


----------



## Templar

Be nice to get some dry weather to smarten up the car before the bash.


----------



## A3DFU

V6RUL said:


> Up to now..im going to be there..
> Steve


YES!!!!!!


----------



## V6RUL

A3DFU said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Up to now..im going to be there..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> YES!!!!!!
Click to expand...

I will have to pay on the gate and i should be in the Hilton the night before as i will be in the area on the Saturday.
Steve


----------



## A3DFU

You could always go to Penny's cruise 8) 
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=283964&p=2331821#p2331821

See you Saturday evening Steve


----------



## V6RUL

A3DFU said:


> You could always go to Penny's cruise 8)
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=283964&p=2331821#p2331821
> 
> See you Saturday evening Steve


Janice will need a little rest after running at the Pod..
Steve


----------



## A3DFU

I see


----------



## Wallsendmag

Advance bookings close at 11AM tomorrow after that it's pay on the gate only . If you are coming please book now as it will speed up your entry on the day and also give you the chance of winning an ipad2.


----------



## tonksy26

Is this still 100% going ahead even with the rain/floods ? As it looks like its only going to get worse


----------



## A3DFU

tonksy26 said:


> Is this still 100% going ahead even with the rain/floods ? (


It most certainly is 

Haven't I told you that I've ordered bright [smiley=sunny.gif] for the day? :wink:


----------



## TT K8

A3DFU said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this still 100% going ahead even with the rain/floods ? (
> 
> 
> 
> It most certainly is
> 
> Haven't I told you that I've ordered bright [smiley=sunny.gif] for the day? :wink:
Click to expand...

I think your order has gone astray Dani


----------



## wantastic

Hi all!

This is my second time going to an event, but it'll be the first time taking my own wheels. She's not exactly in pristine condition but would be good to sit her along side the brothers and sisters if allowed 

Looks like it's gonna be belting it down some this weekend as well, should be some fun on the drive down...


----------



## A3DFU

TT K8 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this still 100% going ahead even with the rain/floods ? (
> 
> 
> 
> It most certainly is
> 
> Haven't I told you that I've ordered bright [smiley=sunny.gif] for the day? :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your order has gone astray Dani
Click to expand...

It's clear sky here now Kate 8) 
But I must admit that I washed ,,,, and dried!!! ,,, my car in the rain today :roll:

Perhaps a quick go-over in the morning tomorrow before I set off


----------



## A3DFU

wantastic said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This is my second time going to an event, but it'll be the first time taking my own wheels. She's not exactly in pristine condition but would be good to sit her along side the brothers and sisters if allowed
> 
> Looks like it's gonna be belting it down some this weekend as well, should be some fun on the drive down...


Never mind the rain, it's the spirit that counts


----------



## liffy99

This looks like turning into a disaster ! I'm now seriously thinking of not going as the weather, and problems it is causing looks awful. Rumours this morning that the Grand Prix may be called off after fans asked not to attend the qualifying sessions.
It was never a good day IMHO - had I realised at the time it clashed with Silverstone, the Wnimbledon final and the Tour de France I'd never have bought tickets. Ah well, perhaps I'll win the IPad 

Thought fo r the future - don't plan this event for the first half of July.

Is anyone else having similar thoughts ?


----------



## davelincs

No not at all, just cleaned the car, it's fine in Lincoln at the moment, will be filling her up with petrol after I've had a cuppa, and will leave Lincoln @ 1 o'clock ish , I have to go to work in the rain, I also go fishing in the rain,Walk the dog in the rain etc etc, so what's the difference?


----------



## warrenstuart

Just need to get on with it 'cos if we waited for the weather in the UK we'd never do anything.
Sad that the cars won't all be in the sun polished to perfection but nothing we can do about it :?


----------



## forest

warrenstuart said:


> Just need to get on with it 'cos if we waited for the weather in the UK we'd never do anything.
> Sad that the cars won't all be in the sun polished to perfection but nothing we can do about it :?


Are you still on for meeting up at Hopwood buddy?


----------



## Wallsendmag

This isn't going to be a disaster, the reason we choose venues is with one eye on the weather ,yes we're sitting in the hotel this morning instead of going to Silverstone but that is because the Silverstone car park is a field . At Gaydon we are parked on tarmac ,we have indoor accommodation and there is the excellent museum to look around .


----------



## madmark

davelincs said:


> No not at all, just cleaned the car, it's fine in Lincoln at the moment, will be filling her up with petrol after I've had a cuppa, and will leave Lincoln @ 1 o'clock ish , I have to go to work in the rain, I also go fishing in the rain,Walk the dog in the rain etc etc, so what's the difference?


+1. I rather be out and about than stuck indoors! I will be washing the TT this morning rain or no rain


----------



## Wallsendmag

Btw it's dry in Warwick this morning


----------



## chubby 46

I rather be out and about than stuck indoors! I will be washing the TT this morning rain or no rain [/quote]
U won't be the only one, at least I won't have to dry it, the neighbours think I've lost it


----------



## phodge

Wallsendmag said:


> This isn't going to be a disaster, the reason we choose venues is with one eye on the weather ,yes we're sitting in the hotel this morning instead of going to Silverstone but that is because the Silverstone car park is a field . At Gaydon we are parked on tarmac ,we have indoor accommodation and there is the excellent museum to look around .


Are you coming on the cruise then?


----------



## TT K8

Well we've had a break in the rain here in Bristle so the car will at least leave the house clean although as it's raining again now it's not dry!


----------



## A3DFU

liffy99 said:


> .
> 
> Is anyone else having similar thoughts ?


Absolutely NOT. it'll be greaTT


----------



## A3DFU

madmark said:


> I will be washing the TT this morning rain or no rain


I did that yesterday ,,,, and I dried it in the rain :roll:

By the way, it's sunny up here


----------



## davelincs

Sunny here at the moment, but clouding over


----------



## ianboom

Went out to wash the car and it started raining, watched the F1 3rd paractise, washed the car, started to pilish it and it started raining again :evil:

Finally polished the car between showers, came in to watch the F1 qualifying and it's hailing!

Hope the weather's ok tomorrow!


----------



## warrenstuart

Just given it a quick wash, leather and slapped some tyre shine on and it's bloody raining already :lol:



forest said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just need to get on with it 'cos if we waited for the weather in the UK we'd never do anything.
> Sad that the cars won't all be in the sun polished to perfection but nothing we can do about it :?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still on for meeting up at Hopwood buddy?
Click to expand...

I'm going to try however tonight will be my 3rd evening working in a row but i'll do my best, i'd really like to 'cos i don't know anybody!
Bottom line is if i'm not there for 9:30 just go


----------



## Templar

There should be 4 of us coming down the M5 to meet anyone who can make it to Hopwood services. If all goes well, should be there for around 9.15 9.30 mark. If I'm not mistaken Gaydon is about 20 mins from there..

Don't know bout you lot, but this rain is getting on my t*ts now. Every time I get the blooming bucket out.


----------



## Wallsendmag

> Don't know bout you lot, but this rain is getting on my t*ts now. Every time I get the blooming bucket out.


All part of growing up and being British lol


----------



## ianboom

Live just off junction 3, may try and get to Hopwood if I can get the wife ready on time! Otherwise will hit Junc 3 at half past and wait for you all to come by!


----------



## davelincs

What time are we meeting for the evening meal?


----------



## robokn

Is it safe to park as it's been raining here for days virtually no stop don't fancy parking on grass


----------



## ianboom

robokn said:


> Is it safe to park as it's been raining here for days virtually no stop don't fancy parking on grass


Been there loads of times and never had to park on grass, there's loads of hard standing parking.


----------



## barton TT

The last time the event was held there we all parked on the tarmac in front of the museum.


----------



## warrenstuart

Templar said:


> Don't know bout you lot, but this rain is getting on my t*ts now. Every time I get the blooming bucket out.


You're not kidding, sun's out now so it's covered in water marks again... downside to having a black car  
Oh well i'm not doing it again.


----------



## wantastic

Just finished washing mine, although don't know what it'll look like after the rain and drive down's had a good go at it 

Hopefully looking forward to see if there's much for sale there, wouldn't mind seeing if there's any paint or body work stuff!


----------



## Templar

Anyone know what dealer stalls are going to be there, might take me a small wedge of money for some goodies ?


----------



## warrenstuart

Templar said:


> Anyone know what dealer stalls are going to be there, might take me a small wedge of money for some goodies ?


There's some info here if you haven't already seen it viewtopic.php?f=3&t=283607


----------



## forest

warrenstuart said:


> Bottom line is if i'm not there for 9:30 just go


Ok, if you don't make it, will try and catch up down there


----------



## Wallsendmag

robokn said:


> Is it safe to park as it's been raining here for days virtually no stop don't fancy parking on grass


No parking on the grass with us all the cars will be on hard standing


----------



## barton TT

Weather looking not to bad for Gaydon tomorrow.  
http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/tod ... pcode=CV35 0BJ


----------



## Templar

barton TT said:


> Weather looking not to bad for Gaydon tomorrow.
> http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/tod ... pcode=CV35 0BJ


I like people with a sense of humour


----------



## peter-ss

The car's washed and everything's ready - Ill see you tomorrow.


----------



## barton TT

Very wet start were i am today let's hope its better up towards Gaydon. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Anyone coming A14 - M6 North ?


----------



## wantastic

Nice to see everyone today, was a good turn out! Just a shame about the M40 on the way back :? Can finally put some faces to ppl on here now!


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys

Great day had by all, it was nice to meet every body 
My children loved the cars and my little lad loved sitting in the r8 big thanks to mr Audi for letting him.

Great cars every body, and thanks to the weather a great day

It was a shame about the m40 but thats the road for you ( hope who ever it was hope all was ok )

See you guy soon.

Phil


----------



## Templar

wantastic said:


> Nice to see everyone today, was a good turn out! Just a shame about the M40 on the way back :? Can finally put some faces to ppl on here now!


Must agree, its been a great day. Some top quality motors on display and friendly people.

Ohh and Revo relieved me of a sizable chunk of beer tokens for a remap. It made the trip home rather entertaining but well worth it  

All in all a great event and a big thank you to all involved in putting it all together.

Jase.


----------



## RICHJWALL

Hi all.

A great day out. Nice to catch up with everyone.

Great place for a meet with the hard standing and museum.

Raffle was an added bonus, the way the TTOC was giving stuff away, I had my eye on the committee's tent. :lol: :lol: :lol:

See you at TT's in the Park in August.

Richard and Beth.


----------



## forest

forest said:


> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is if i'm not there for 9:30 just go
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, if you don't make it, will try and catch up down there
Click to expand...

You were 1 number off a prize in the raffle, which was a lot closer than I got (or just as far away depending how you look at it). It was good to meet up for a quick chat, see you again soon


----------



## paulc1

Thanks to all the people who organised such a great day I really enjoyed the day meeting loads of new people , can't believe I've been sunburnt on my neck and face ,didn't think that would happen today 
Now looking forward to Audis in the park


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys

We had to leave early so did not see who won the raffle
Will the winning numbers be put on the forum for the people that had to leave

Cheers

Phil.


----------



## barton TT

Spaceman10 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> We had to leave early so did not see who won the raffle
> Will the winning numbers be put on the forum for the people that had to leave
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Phil.


No all prizes were taken on the day. they picked other numbers if nobody claimed.


----------



## Spaceman10

Ok cheers for letting me know

Phil


----------



## warrenstuart

forest said:


> forest said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> warrenstuart said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is if i'm not there for 9:30 just go
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, if you don't make it, will try and catch up down there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You were 1 number off a prize in the raffle, which was a lot closer than I got (or just as far away depending how you look at it). It was good to meet up for a quick chat, see you again soon
Click to expand...

Oh no gutted :lol: Thanks for looking after my tickets.
Nice to meet up with you and looking forward to seeing all of the pics you took. I'll have to try and get to one of the local 'pint & a bite' meets soon.

Also nice to see and chat to Holliet, Wak and a few others who i didn't find out who they were but everyone was very friendly.
Even my 15 year old son enjoyed it


----------



## peter-ss

It was a great EvenTT this year; the venue was excellent and the weather not to bad either.

Here's a few of my photos of the day.


----------



## LouLou

barton TT said:


> Spaceman10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> We had to leave early so did not see who won the raffle
> Will the winning numbers be put on the forum for the people that had to leave
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Phil.
> 
> 
> 
> No all prizes were taken on the day. they picked other numbers if nobody claimed.
Click to expand...

To be honest, I thought everyone was there for the prizes.. I don't remember any of the tickets being re-drawn with the exception of Penny who chose to have her win re-drawn.

Great day, got loads of pics, but think they would take up a good few pages on here. Templer? the re-map was noticeable then? :lol:


----------



## burns

What an excellent weekend! Thankfully we ended up with some decent weather today and it was great to chat to so many people, see so many beautiful TTs, and see all that HMC Gaydon has to offer. I don't think I've ever giggled so much as I did on Saturday night!  Although I wasn't giggling when I ended up buying the world's most expensive drink in the Hilton! 

I can't post any photos yet as when I called to my parents' house on the way home, I forgot to get the camera lead from them. :roll: Mind you, that's the least of my worries - managed to leave my straighteners in the hotel. :roll: 

Thanks to all who put so much effort into planning and organising this weekend.  8)


----------



## paulc1

burns said:


> What an excellent weekend! Thankfully we ended up with some decent weather today and it was great to chat to so many people, see so many beautiful TTs, and see all that HMC Gaydon has to offer. I don't think I've ever giggled so much as I did on Saturday night!  Although I wasn't giggling when I ended up buying the world's most expensive drink in the Hilton!
> 
> I can't post any photos yet as when I called to my parents' house on the way home, I forgot to get the camera lead from them. :roll: Mind you, that's the least of my worries - managed to leave my straighteners in the hotel. :roll:
> 
> Thanks to all who put so much effort into planning and organising this weekend.  8)


Hello we're you the ladie who tt had issues with bodywork that we spoke about as I'm the guy who is a estimator by job , if so and they try messing you around and you've got any questions just message me and I'll answer any questions if they try getting out of what they should do to put it right 
Cheers 
Paul


----------



## burns

Yes it was indeed me. Thanks for your advice today, and thank you for offering your PM services. I think you summed up the issues with one word: lazy. It's going back for the problems to be remedied in late August. I shall be a very demanding customer, especially after all your advice!


----------



## Templar

LouLou said:


> Great day, got loads of pics, but think they would take up a good few pages on here. Templer? the re-map was noticeable then? :lol:


In a nutshell...goes like the clappers.
More bite off the line without being aggressive and pulls like a train especially in flappy paddle mode...a very good buy tbh, .
The 30% evenTT discount made it an easier pill to swallow


----------



## bigsyd

Tell you what  that was a bloody cracking weekend :lol: the best event yet 8) 8) 8) Top marks to the TTOC for the organisation and thanks to the Hilton hotel for the slap with a mug stick for the coffee (£9.40 for 2 )
The AGM was also one of the best, nice and relaxed and a good :lol: and the RS won an award at the show 8) what more could you ask for










I also found Linda's new car..."...  :lol:


----------



## wja96

I have to agree with everyone so far, it was excellent. I put a few more names to faces and topped up my tan. Like others I was caught on the M40, but I think it only added about 30 minutes to my journey and I just listened to the tennis.

I'd like to add my thanks to Nick, Andrew and everyone else who obviously put a huge amount of effort into organising and running this. It's much appreciated. It's going to be hard to top this next year!


----------



## V6RUL

Great event and very well organised..my first OC event in a few years and good to put faces to names.
The weather was kind and we managed to come away with a few tan lines.
Lots of lovely looking tiTTies and plenty of effort with cleaning products going on.
I cant believe i actually spent 30 mins wiping the grime off mine to join the clean club.. :lol:

Nice to see that the V6 community turned up to win some of the awards which were richly deserved for beaut 3.2, which im sure will be featured in the OC mag in the future.

I even managed to get some nice comments about the wheels once peeps saw them in the flesh..apart from Sara, who cant be turned..
Steve


----------



## phope

Long drive for me but worth it ...haven't managed to the last two due to ongoing health problems

Left Gaydon around 3.30pm to start the long drive back North and arrived around 10.30pm- apart from M40, traffic was fine...even had the roof down whilst going through some rain showers


----------



## TT K8

V6RUL said:


> I cant believe i actually spent 30 mins wiping the grime off mine to join the clean club.. :lol:
> Steve


And here's the proof......


----------



## TT K8

Great day - thoroughly enjoyable cruise there and back and great to see so many people.


----------



## NaughTTy

Well done for a top evenTT - thanks for all the organisation guys and gals. Well done to all those who won trophies and raffle prizes (sorry I was greedy and won two of the latter  :lol: ). Top marks for whoever organised the decent weather too - great stuff  Also thanks to Penny for organising the cruise up the M40 - was a nice touch following the R8 GT 8)

I'll post some of my piccies when I get some time (hopefully tonight)


----------



## V6RUL

Thanks Kate..i see you got my best side.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## [email protected]

Well done to all those involved in organizing the EvenTT, really good day out and good fun as always catching up with customers.

See you all soon. 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Thank you all for turning out in great numbers and making it another EvenTT to remember and to be able to put even more faces to names 

It was a pleasure seeing so many of you polishing the paint off your cars in bright sunshine making them look stunning. You would have all deserved trophies [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

We'd finally packed up by 5:30pm and went the old Fosse Way towards Stratford to avoid any possible delay on the M40 and I hope that who ever turned the car on its roof has come away with only minor injuries

Now comes the time of reflection about the weekend and what we can do to make it an even better experience for you next year 

Oh, and thank you for bringing that TT Jacket for the raffle Pete. Dare I say that I had my eyes on it since you first posted the picture on the committee forum :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith

Thanks to everyone for a great weekend, even the sun put in an appearance 8). It was really good to meet up with old friends and meet new ones. Did have a shock when we arrived at hotel to see the parking charges at the gate  , fortunately for us charges were included.


----------



## Wallsendmag

j8keith said:


> Thanks to everyone for a great weekend, even the sun put in an appearance 8). It was really good to meet up with old friends and meet new ones. Did have a shock when we arrived at hotel to see the parking charges at the gate  , fortunately for us charges were included.


It was was only £5 a night for residents :lol:


----------



## phope

I hear there was some friendly rivalry between the concours contestants...


----------



## davelincs

phope said:


> I hear there was some friendly rivalry between the concours contestants...


excellent, no wonder Andy never won it :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT

phope said:


> I hear there was some friendly rivalry between the concours contestants...


 :lol: :lol: very funny Peter now I know where all these stone chips have come from :lol:


----------



## davidg

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## forest

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## j8keith

Wallsendmag said:


> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for a great weekend, even the sun put in an appearance 8). It was really good to meet up with old friends and meet new ones. Did have a shock when we arrived at hotel to see the parking charges at the gate  , fortunately for us charges were included.
> 
> 
> 
> It was was only £5 a night for residents :lol:
Click to expand...

£5    thats almost the price of the coffee :lol:


----------



## Templar

Hahaha...nice one


----------



## Wallsendmag

j8keith said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j8keith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to everyone for a great weekend, even the sun put in an appearance 8). It was really good to meet up with old friends and meet new ones. Did have a shock when we arrived at hotel to see the parking charges at the gate  , fortunately for us charges were included.
> 
> 
> 
> It was was only £5 a night for residents :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> £5    thats almost the price of the coffee :lol:
Click to expand...

Did you hear about the double Gin and Tonic ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

What about the glass of White wine


----------



## malstt

The stella wasn't too bad.


----------



## phodge

Another fabulous weekend, thanks guys and girls. 

I'll dig some photos out in a minute.


----------



## Redtoy

Just to echo everyones comments, really good day out, first time at a National Eventt. Thanks to all who organised it 

Some lovely cars on show and well done to all who won awards  
Can't believe how lucky we were with the weather,......still has'nt rained on any event we've been to in over 2yrs!!! :lol: 
Nice leisurely drive up through the Cotswolds and lunch, thanks Kate  , nice to see old friends again and to get to know some new ones.

Steve....never follow a Red TT, you might just end up in Somerset :lol: :lol:


----------



## burns

Wallsendmag said:


> Did you hear about the double Gin and Tonic ?


'Twas in fact a double vodka and cranberry juice. And for those who were not lucky enough to either have sight of the receipt, or hearing me announcing it to the whole world, the cost of it was a lofty £10.15!!!!    That'll teach me to be persuaded to double upon the persuasion of a barman! It might not have been so bad had it even tasted nice, but it was the world's most vile-tasting vodka! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'm not entirely sure whether I was charged for parking as when I checked out they said that the only sum charged to my card was the room fee...but last night I discovered that I had left my straighteners in the room so have had to ring today to ask them to send them to me. :roll: I was informed that there is a £3 admin fee (WTF?? For a chambermaid to carry them downstairs?!) plus the (to be confirmed) cost of postage. I think I can smell my credit card melting. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## vanboosh

Just wanted to say thanks to the organisers for a great show. It was the first Audi one I've been to and the first one of the year that hasn't either been cancelled due to the weather or just plain miserable. It was also a really good location (partly due to only being 20 minutes from my house  ).

Unfortunately I couldn't stay long, but hopefully I'll be able to actually meet a few of you at Audis in the Park!

I put a few pics up in the mk1 forum if anyone is interested:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=284819


----------



## surftt

Another echo on the great day theme. Thank you to the organisers, it's been a place I've wanted to visit for a long time so provided a great excuse. We really enjoyed looking at all the great TT's and the effort that had gone into them, both in moding and cleaning. At close to 10 years TT ownership, I've managed to avoid the moding bug, mainly due to cost, but I was sorely tempted by the great work being done. I'm looking forward to the next AbsoluTTe, especially John's pictures from the roof.


----------



## NaughTTy

Some of my pics from the day 


















































































































































































































































































































































































TT!


----------



## vanboosh

NaughTTy said:


> Some of my pics from the day
> 
> TT!


Genius!


----------



## A3DFU

Great pictures Paul!

Having been to Gaydon seven times over the past 14 years (four times with Club Audi and three times with the TTOC), I've never had the chance yet to spend more than 15 minutes looking around the museum. One day I'll have to go down and spend a whole day inside the museum


----------



## davelincs

A3DFU said:


> Great pictures Paul!
> 
> . One day I'll have to go down and spend a whole day inside the museum


well worth it Dani, i spent 1 hr in there, i wish i had spent more time reading about the vechicles rather than just looking at them


----------



## davelincs

vanboosh said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my pics from the day
> 
> TT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genius!
Click to expand...

Probably the best shot of the day


----------



## A3DFU

davelincs said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great pictures Paul!
> 
> One day I'll have to go down and spend a whole day inside the museum
> 
> 
> 
> I wish i had spent more time reading about the vechicles rather than just looking at them
Click to expand...

That's why I think I'll need a whole day at HMC 8)


----------



## NaughTTy

davelincs said:


> vanboosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my pics from the day
> 
> TT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Genius!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Probably the best shot of the day
Click to expand...

Why thank you kind sir!


----------



## Dotti

Great piccies NaughTTy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy

Dotti said:


> Great piccies NaughTTy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks Abi :-*


----------



## forest

Nice set of pics buddy


----------



## Wallsendmag

I wish I'd had time to clean mine but your shot makes it look spotless great photies


----------



## paulc1

Great to see all those fab pictures inside the museum as I did wonder what it was like inside as I spent the whole day outside chatting to everyone and looking at a much better looking collection of cars outside


----------



## phope

Some great pics now posted on the club Facebook page, courtesy of http://www.sandsimaging.com

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set ... 203&type=3


----------



## Wallsendmag

Who was taking photos on the way out ?


----------



## warrenstuart

Wallsendmag said:


> Who was taking photos on the way out ?


And where can we find them on line?


----------



## phope

Look on that Facebook link


----------

